

How Sheryl Sandberg and Getty Are Making Stock Photos Less Sexist - kvanderd
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-11/how-sheryl-sandberg-and-getty-are-making-stock-photos-less-sexist

======
unicornporn
I wish you all could read Swedish. Genusfotografen is an excellent Swedish
blog about sexism in commercial photography. Perhaps it works translated...

[http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gen...](http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.genusfotografen.se%2F&hl=en&langpair=auto|en&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8)

------
lolwutf
<sarcasm>Sheryl Sandberg is fixing stock imagery! Finally. A bold bastion of
sexual equality!</sarcasm>

------
Fomite
Good - whether or not you believe that it's a social problem, stock photos of
women are appallingly bad.

